# Cool mods for a 2007 Passat?



## Kenjamin (Sep 18, 2015)

I don't know much about cars, but I was wondering what I could do to make this car more bad ass? I'm seeing on the forum that it's possible to purchase mods to make the car go faster and perform better? 

I'm also interested in a wrap to change the color, and a body kit to distinguish it, as well as black rims. I'm confused as to what someone needs to be aware of if they make modifications for performance and for appearance? 

The only thing I am truly confident in purchasing at this point of my research is some window tint. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quaudi (Jun 25, 2001)

I think a great place to start would be the Passat Forum on here.


----------



## VDubn04 (Jun 17, 2007)

Definitely do your research before you start throwing parts & money at fixing the car up.... but yeah, Passat forum is a great place to start, either on here, VWVortex Passat B6 Forum OR PassatWorld B6 Forum :thumbup:


----------



## smgs92 (May 21, 2013)

Most of the performance parts for the GTI will work on these. As far as power I'd get an intake, 3in downipe and tune it. That should be plenty of power to get you down the road. Lower it on coilovers or lowering springs. I personally like the badgeless grill look I got mine off Ebay for $80 fit better than the one from ECS I've been told. I'd tint the windows and find some wheels you like with good tires(don't ever cheap out on tires, they're the only part making contact with the road) and if you'd like to vinyl wrap it go ahead. I also debadged my trunk and have taillight tint waiting to be put on.


----------



## PelicanParts.com (Sep 11, 2015)

What engine? I usually work from the ground up. Beef up the suspension, put a good set of wheels on it and depending on what engine, an ECU tune is a good bang for your buck performance mod.


----------



## smgs92 (May 21, 2013)

^pretty sure its the 2.0t FSI considering its got the 16in wheels no upgraded seats ect..


----------



## huhwhaticanthear (Feb 16, 2020)

*need some idea's*














Kinda in the same boat , i have a 2007 passat 2.0tfsi aswell and kinda picking between where to start , i would like to get a pretty nice intake to help it breathe some more but beside that probably new breaks , suspension , coilovers but yea , any tips would be helpful 











{ also when i go from 1st to 2nd at semi high rpm *(3-4 1/2 ish *) the whole car knocks im thinking this could be normal cause of the year but its only got 80k miles on it lmao }
im also having the trans oil looked at to see if thats the culprit just thought i should ask the vw gods fr


----------

